# 08 tacoma double cab



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

A lil update on my current project... the carpeted piece will not be used and I am in the process of making some brushed aluminum beauty rings for the speakers. These rings will hide the screws and dress up the install a bit. I will also be making a new trim panel and will probably wrap that in black carbon fiber vinyl for contrast. I am having thoughts of putting plexiglass under the amps and lighting the edge of it up... not to sure, thats a bit of work for something that is behind the seat. Let me know what you think of it so far.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Clean and simple....i think you could have been more creative with mounting positions to create some contrast. Other than that, i like it


----------



## brendan 67 (Mar 12, 2007)

Im liking that.The layout is a bit different than usual,i think thats why it looks cool.Nice job.


----------



## ThisWasAndy (Nov 10, 2006)

TheDavel05 said:


> A lil update on my current project... the carpeted piece will not be used and I am in the process of making some brushed aluminum beauty rings for the speakers. These rings will hide the screws and dress up the install a bit. I will also be making a new trim panel and will probably wrap that in black carbon fiber vinyl for contrast. I am having thoughts of putting plexiglass under the amps and lighting the edge of it up... not to sure, thats a bit of work for something that is behind the seat. Let me know what you think of it so far.


Looks great!

Specs on the system?

Front stage?

Nice fab work.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> Clean and simple....i think you could have been more creative with mounting positions to create some contrast. Other than that, i like it


There is zero amount of room behind that seat. There really was no other choice for mounting of the 8"s. 

Looking good Dave. Atelast in this install, your carbon fiber vinyl is all going the same direction haha.  I see you did a little bit of glass work to give the enclosure some shap. Very subtle but I can tell.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Bob you know me best, it seems that I can never get away from glass... the carbon fiber vinyl was a beotch... I ordered silver which was a def no go... so I went an bought some dye. The first time I tried to dye it the grey was still way off. I bought some more dye and it is a bit closer to the door panel color but still a bit off for my taste. I ended up just rolling with it as I am just a bit fed up with the color match at this point.

Here is the layout for my system as of now
Kenwood DDX 7015 
Kenwood KDSP 901 
Alpine PDX 1.1000 
Alpine PDX 4.150 
Alpine PDX 2.150 
Xtant 1.1 
Optima yellow top 
DynaMat bulk kit x 3 
Focal Polyglass V1 5.25 Center channel 
Focal Polyglass V2 6.5's Fronts 
Focal Polyglass V1 5.25's Rears 
DIamond Audio D3 8's
Street wires 4-way ( mini-anl) Distro 
Phoenix Gold Breaker x 2 (soon to be swapped to ANL fuses) 
Phoenix Gold 0 and 4 ga (lots of it) 
Lots of misc connectors 

I am looking into all new speakers and in time should have some morel 9's in the front doors and more than likely a 4"/tweet setup in the kicks.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Me likey!


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> Clean and simple....i think you could have been more creative with mounting positions to create some contrast. Other than that, i like it


Holy crap, talk about some nitpicking.

Really looks nice and clean to me.


----------



## dlechner (Aug 31, 2006)

Dude, did you move to the Springs?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

^ thats where I have always been...^ Help me with my front stage setup. It is hurting.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Sep 24, 2007)

nice, how do you like the alpines?


----------



## dlechner (Aug 31, 2006)

E-mail me and I will give you my addy and Phone number. Stop by anytime!


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Looks really nice. I like the approach. Very clean and simple.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

haha where have you been lechner? Dave has been living in the springs for about 5 years now.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Changes to system layout
Please provide some feedback on the front stage ideas and if you have a center channel suggestion please give it. Items in blue are new, items in red are not going to be used

Kenwood DDX 7015 
Kenwood KDSP 901 
Alpine PDX 1.1000-runs the 8's 
Alpine PDX 4.150-Briged for Morel 9's 
Alpine PDX 4.150-will run Diamond Audio Hex 4.5's in kicks and Focal rears
Xtant 1.1- runs center channel, havent determined what I am going to use
Optima yellow top 
DynaMat bulk kit x 3 
Focal Polyglass V1 5.25 Center channel 
Focal Polyglass V2 6.5's Fronts 
Focal Polyglass V1 5.25's Rears 
Diamond Audio D3 8's
Street wires 4-way ( mini-anl) Distro 
Phoenix Gold Breaker x 2 (soon to be swapped to ANL fuses) 
Phoenix Gold 0 and 4 ga (lots of it) 
Lots of misc connectors


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice plannning, but what is wrong with using the PG breakers....what are they rated at....i may be interested if you part ways.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

dave you swapping the breakers for the mini anl distro you told me about yesterday? Do those accept 1/0ga in?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

They do accept 0/1 in but I am just going with a single anl up front and then I will keep my 4 way mini anl distro in the back... 

There isn't really anything wrong with breakers imo as long as you are not going to compete your car... breakers for a while where and instant DQ but now I think all they do is doc you 5 points. If you are interested I have 2 PG's that are rated at 140 each ( i think anyways, I would have to go to car and am a bit lazy right now) They have never been tripped


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

pm sent on breakers.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Please excuse the filthy car... Winter is taken its toll... I guess I could have made an effort to wipe the plexi down but I think you all get the idea... Oh and it is not finished, infact I am just getting ready to rip it out and start all over... round 3 in three months... why am I so picky?

Front Stage pics (because Bob told me to)


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Subs and amps










































Much more to follow... when the car gets a good cleaning I will take better pics... may be a completely different system by that point...


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Looking really good Dave. You gonna be around the shop Saturday afternoon? Got a new sub and need your mad skillz.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I will be stopping by the shop but I actually quit last saturday so I will not be working... I am moving to WA on the 11th of feb so I had to cut my last few ties around town.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

the major updates in red below

Alpine IVAW205 
Alpine PXAH701 
Alpine PDX 1.1000-runs the 10's 
Alpine PDX 4.150-runs the front stage
Alpine PDX 2.150-runs the rears
Xtant 1.1- runs center channel
Optima yellow top 
DynaMat bulk kit on front doors, more to come 
Diamond audio Hex 4.5s in kicks
Diamond audio Hex 4.5 as a center
Dayton audio ref 8's in doorsFocal Polyglass V1 5.25's Rears 
Kenwood excelon flat 10's (dont know model #)Street wires 4-way (mini-anl) Distro 
Phoenix Gold Breaker x 2 (soon to be swapped to ANL fuses) 
Phoenix Gold 0 and 4 ga (lots of it) 
Lots of misc connectors


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

TheDavel05 said:


> I will be stopping by the shop but I actually quit last saturday so I will not be working... I am moving to WA on the 11th of feb so I had to cut my last few ties around town.


Where exactly?  

Setup looks good. Love the 5.1.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

About damn time you posted some updated pics dave. I cant see them at work so I will check them out at home. Im sure they looks the same as in person. Your center channel turned out pretty nice. Love the cabinet door handles!


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Dammit, sorry to see ya go. Great work buddy.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

wow, love the attention to detail..what meterial are you using for those grill bars?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I will be moving to Spokane...

And the grills are just brushed stanless steel cabnet handles... 

If I keep this setup I will be refinishing the kicks and center with a better vinyl... this is the closest to factory match that the Keystone Bros had... maby a little heat to soften the grain and then I could dye it to match with some SEM stuff... seems easier then removing the vinyl and recovering them.
Who knows... 

When summer comes it will be game on... I am planning on yanking the back seat and doing 12-12's with a total of 5 PDX amps in my car. I have everything but woofers. 

pretty sure 12 alpine type E's would run me $500 which would get the job done. Stay tuned.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

only 12? you can fit a lot more than 12 back there. Maybe 12 on one side. There goes what little sq you ever had  

still diggin the kitchen cabinet door handle speaker grills. lol


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

It will still sound good... I can fit a JL W5 under the fron and probably will for SQ. I would only use the 12's for SPL and my normal listening habits...


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

TheDavel05 said:


>


Nice work. Odd that Toyota didn't line up the dash console and the lower console. It kind of screws up the whole look. First look, it makes your center channel look out of whack, but I guess the radio is actually shifted more to the right???


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

dave what happened to keeping the back seat area for the dogs?


----------



## dbTroy (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome install.. Nice and clean.

Do you have any pictures from when you built the kickpanels? If not, can you talk about how you built them, if they are sealed or open in the back, etc?


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

as a fellow tacoma owner ('05 access cab), i would love to see more details on those kicks also. your truck looks excellent ! ! !


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice and clean. I love the use of the handles for the speaker grills. I really need to jock your styling on that. hehe. Good job.


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

Fran82 said:


> Nice work. Odd that Toyota didn't line up the dash console and the lower console. It kind of screws up the whole look. First look, it makes your center channel look out of whack, but I guess the radio is actually shifted more to the right???


I think it's the angle. My dash is lined up just fine with the storage area in front of the shifter.

Now the shifter is off-center, closer to the driver's side..


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

bobditts said:


> dave what happened to keeping the back seat area for the dogs?


Thats what the bed+canopy is for


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

dbTroy said:


> Awesome install.. Nice and clean.
> 
> Do you have any pictures from when you built the kick panels? If not, can you talk about how you built them, if they are sealed or open in the back, etc?


No build picks on them but I basically started with a series of templates. I will make an attempt to put what I did into words. 

Template
I started my template by tracing the outer diameter of the woofer and tweeter next to each other in a teardrop like Faison on 1/2" MDF. Then I cut the shape out and used a perfect circle jig and router combo to cut the holes for woofer and a hole saw for the tweeter. I then used a rabbit bit to recess the woofer in its template so that it would sit flush when the plexi was sitting on top of it. Once this was up to standard I used that to make several jigs for each sides and for the plexi covers. I then made a frame for the outside of the template which was 1/16 of an inch too big on all sides to accommodate for vinyl and give a nice snug fit. The frame was 1" in depth and I attached 1/4" MDF on the bottom to create a base. A flush cut router bit was my best friend during all of these steps

Prepping the kicks
I used a DA with a 24 grit sanding disc and scuff up the kick panels. I then made a template out of 1/8" MDF that replicated the factory kick panels shape and attached it using screws and fasteners. After taping the floor and putting plastic down I started fiberglassing the base. After glassing the bottoms I trimmed them down a bit... final trimming was done after the templates final resting place was determined.

Framework
I drilled a hole and used a string that I pulled to a spot on my window describe in Rick from rammaudios write up. Once this was achieved I used a lot of CA glue to set things in place.

Glassing
I stretched grill cloth over the kick and CA glued it into place ensuring it was really tight with no wrinkles. I then placed it back into the car and glassed it into place. I put about 5 layers on the kick prior to removing it. Once removed I sanded/grinded it down and Dura glassed it. Lots of sanding later I had some “decent” at best looking kick panels that were ready for vinyl.

Note: I re-enforced the inside with a Dura glass resin mix for added strength. The kicks are also dynamatted and stuffed with poly fill. The were sealed initially but that caused some issues with the plexi, I ended up making a 2.5 inch hole that opened onto the floor.

Hopefully this is a decent write up but It would be easier to do and understand if I had pics that would talk for themselves... 

These will be redone either way as they suck.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

dawgdan said:


> I think it's the angle. My dash is lined up just fine with the storage area in front of the shifter.
> 
> Now the shifter is off-center, closer to the driver's side..


It is the angle... I will take better pics in the future.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Getting some new goodies up front today... stay tuned (nothing to impressive but I am excited!)


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

bewbs?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

bewbs, extension and some new focals... 165V3's I am not to sure if I am going to go three way active and ditch the 6 and use my 8's or iy I will run the 3'ways passive and still keep the 8's so I can keep rears for my 5.1 setup... couldnt pass up a good deal... $300 new in box with a 3 year warranty!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I went to a local shop and heard the morel line up... I wasn't impressed... I like the tn-47 when they are toned down and I know they work... I would have liked to try something new but after this run with diamond ( something new ) I am afraid to try anything besides focal... I am not to sure I will be sticking with the 47's anyway... I found a guy with a pair of tn-52's for $100 that I might jump on, which would work a lit better should I go full active... if that is the case I will have my 8's, the v2 4's and the tn 52's and I will have a the polyglass 6.5's, hex 4.5's and tn47's to use as a set for rainy days/other cars. Bob you know me best, I cant ever be just happy with what I have... I am pretty stubborn while remaing open... I cant just settle on one thing. Focals will probably be out by the end of summer.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

updates: (for Bob)

































































































No where near complete with this yet... but a little progress... 
so far tweeters are in, one mid is in, need to get the other mid done, add some non hardening clay around baffle, paint baffle, a bit more deadning around baffle, wire, tune, build new kicks for 6's, build new center channel, build new bok for JL 13.5 TW5, light car on fire, rinse and repeat. 

If you have questions please ask.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

No comments Bob? Are you dead?


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

could you post some pics of your kick panel pods you made?
or have a link i could look at, i like the idea of the handles as grill, just cannot figure out how you used and put it in place without seeing a screw in sight?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I can and will! Going to have to wait till I get home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

JL 13.5 TW5?
Have you already purchased this subwoofer, wasn't sure if its available yet.
Like to hear your thoughts on this subwoofer, once installed/tuned.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Maddman said:


> JL 13.5 TW5?
> Have you already purchased this subwoofer, wasn't sure if its available yet.
> Like to hear your thoughts on this subwoofer, once installed/tuned.


Haven't got it yet but will have it in about 2 weeks... probably going to take a bit longer before i get it installed... as soon as I finish things I will post up something about it.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Woofer was recessed in the pod to give a flat surface for the plexi to sit on. The woofer was slightly modified so that the screws holding it in place could be flush. You can see the cabinet handle screws are visible/accessible on the backs or the plexi. Plexi was also modified so that these screws were flush.








The plexi is press-fitted into the kick with some double-sided tape for added assurance. 








The tweeter is press-fitted into the hole in the plexi/pod,









It is a very tight fit and really pretty basic... I have a few other methods in mind for the next go around.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

bobditts said:


> nope, just on "vacation". looks great Dave! I like the 4" mid install. How does it sound??? Are you unhappy with the tweets like I imagine you will be? Id highly recommend NOT using the clay. it melts in the sub and makes a not so pretty mess. Just use deadening.


Havent finished installing the mid on the passanger door nor have I wired them or tuned or TA'd... So I don't really have feedback as of now.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

cool thanks for that info, yeah i can figure it out now.


Keep up the nice install.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I have the Focal's running now they are TA'd but not tuned... what a world of difference the new placement has made! The Diamonds sounded a bit more natural/smoother but lacked detail, with some tuning I am sure the Focal's can be dialed in.

I also installed new rears and wow! Without any TA it made the left side of my stage jump out about three feet? Not sure how this happened but I like it!

I will be tuning and updating periodically. New center to be accomplished - eventually


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

Are the new mids mounted in the stock locations, high in the doors. Elaborate on the new rears please.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

The new mids are in the stock tweeter locations up high on the doors aimed straight across.

I haven't been running rears... I had the stock ones amplified with a PDX 2.150 and well lets just say they stopped working... I have had a set of Focal Polyglass 5.25's laying around and finally installed them and fired them up. I am use to running 5.1 so I missed rears, but even while just running a standard stereo my stage lacked a bit of width. Well now it seams to be plenty wide and is putting a smile on my face again!


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

Hmm, I may have to try some rears in my taco.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Kicks and center channel out and back to factory for now... after the dust settles I will be re-do-ing the center and possibly the kicks...


----------



## GatorTacoma (Jun 19, 2008)

TheDavel05 said:


> Kicks and center channel out and back to factory for now... after the dust settles I will be re-do-ing the center and possibly the kicks...


Is it better to have the tweeters down on the floor/kick panel like that?

I just bought a tacoma and am planning a relatively moderate system. So many choices!


----------



## Southernsurfer (Jul 8, 2008)

Looking really good!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

GatorTacoma said:


> Is it better to have the tweeters down on the floor/kick panel like that?
> 
> I just bought a tacoma and am planning a relatively moderate system. So many choices!


I would say that it is all opinion/preference... I think the imaging was spot on but the stage was way to low. I prefer my tweeters in the a-pillars but settled for the sailpanels because of installment ease and cost to replace/fix sails vs pillars.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

More tuning lately- I recently recieved all the Focal discs- Man did it highlight my systems high/low points... I am working out all the issues and it has helped to identify some rattles which is a big plus- now I just have to find creative ways to fix them-


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

More updates in red below

Alpine IVAW205 
Alpine PXAH701 
Alpine PDX 1.1000-runs the 10's 
Alpine PDX 4.150-runs the front stage
Alpine PDX 2.150-runs the rears
Xtant 1.1- runs center channel (currently do not have one)
Optima yellow top 
DynaMat bulk kit on front doors, more to come 
Focal 100v slims in factory tweeter locations
Focal TN-47 in sail panels
No center channel right now
Dayton audio ref 8's in doors
Focal Polyglass V1 5.25's Rears 
Kenwood excelon flat 10's (dont know model #)
Street wires 4-way (mini-anl) Distro 
Phoenix Gold Breaker x 2 (soon to be swapped to ANL fuses) 
Phoenix Gold 0 and 4 ga (lots of it) 
Lots of misc connectors

I am really leaning towards installing my next center channel in the top of the dash but I am not sure I can commit to cutting the hole...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Custom sails housing TN-47's- on axis
















New center channel- 6.5 Utopia Mid I had laying around- need to build a passive crossover and get a tweeter and of course make it all pretty but you get the idea


----------



## bsully1850 (Apr 6, 2008)

Any new updates?


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Amazing build, I love how clean looking everything is! GOnna use some of your design style if you dont mind!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Current status is - W205 @ alpine for screen replacement... may replace with a 505 if they can not fix it... it sucks, cant work my center channel till I get the head unit back... I guess I could but I like to make minor positioning adjustments w/tuning while installing things... 

I used to do the whole "point and shoot" install method and ended up going back a few times rebuilding it to my tastes... needless to say my install methods have matured...

I am looking at getting away from focal, some Thesis or HATs may be next, maybe a bit one or who knows F-1?

Can't say the tacoma is much of a priority now that I am messing with my torino

mklett33- if you need a detailed explanation of the build let me know.


----------



## bsully1850 (Apr 6, 2008)

Any updates on this build?


----------



## azTRD (Dec 23, 2009)

When you wrapped the kick panels... were you able to stretch it around the pod with one piece or did you have a seem on the back side?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

bsully1850 said:


> Any updates on this build?


 My head unit is back! No real changes yet... a buddy of mine that runs a shop wants me to run a set of Thesis in my car for him and I am thinking about it but even "cost" is steep... I think I am going to focus on my torino abit more at this point and start the setup in it... as things progress in the tacoma I will update people...



azTRD said:


> When you wrapped the kick panels... were you able to stretch it around the pod with one piece or did you have a seem on the back side?


One piece... they came out pretty good but not perfect... I over heated the vinyl a little in one area so it lost a little bit of its textured appearance but you wouldn't notice it unless you were approx 1 foot or less away from it... Wrapping vinyl is a bit of an art form... you need paitence, proper glue, time, heat and beer... and an extra set of hands is always nice too...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

In the process of building new sail panels and installing new tweeters... May have to share some tricks with you guys... How to get toe results
of fiberglass/filler with out the effort and in a tenth of the time!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Nice work! I'm looking forward to more updates as a fellow double cab owner!


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

Same here. Show the sail panels please, I'm debating on putting my tweeters there instead of the factory locations.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

BKH said:


> Same here. Show the sail panels please, I'm debating on putting my tweeters there instead of the factory locations.


I have my Wavecor tweeters attached to the sail panels. Great position IMO and I'm loving them there right now. The factory locations are junk IMO. Acceptable for a mid though.


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> I have my Wavecor tweeters attached to the sail panels. Great position IMO and I'm loving them there right now. The factory locations are junk IMO. Acceptable for a mid though.



Saw your truck either here or on TW. Nice install!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Here is a little crappy cell phone pic... i know sweet mop right? These are not done yet but you get the idea... who wants some helpfull hints? 

These were made w/grill cloth, super glue and high build primer... and a bit of sanding... 220, 320 400 and when I get ready to finish up 800, 1200 and 2K... 

As soon as my computer is up and running I will get more pics up... I am also modifying my new tweeters to look like the Tacoma's silver factory tweeter rings.

I figured I'd have these done in about 2 hrs but I think I will have 3 into them before completion-


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Moar hintz pleeeeaz!

(excellent work on that btw, very nice finish)


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I am horribile at doing write ups due to my eagerness to complete things rather than document... 

I will put something together for the crowd and especially tacoma owners out there... 

Please remember these are not done... I have yet to hit them w/ a final coat of paint and havent hit them w/satin clear yet either... they are too shiny for me right now. the texture is suprisingly smooth considering they haven't been sanded/polished out yet...

I was considering adding a very light texture to matche the factory panels but probably wont do it... I am digging the smooth look


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

NotTheDavel said:


> I am horribile at doing write ups due to my eagerness to complete things rather than document...


I have the same problem... :blush:


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice! I have mine just screwed to the sail panels to get the positioning right. I will mold them in as soon as I am satisfied. Please post more hints!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Not done yet- still trying to get a better color match with the silver ... It is about 9.8/10 but I am not satisfied... The sails themselves have yet to be clear coated so they are looking a bit too shinny but they will get toned down in time.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Starting a new center channel... Stay... tuned? Bad play on words


----------



## chrisedtl (Dec 20, 2008)

Did you have to cut any metal to get that 4 into the factory tweet location? 

What possesed you to move to Spokane? Most people spend the better part of a decade trying to get out of there(i.e. Me).


----------



## Bizarroterl (Aug 5, 2009)

NotTheDavel said:


> Starting a new center channel... Stay... tuned? Bad play on words


Any progress?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

chrisedtl said:


> Did you have to cut any metal to get that 4 into the factory tweet location?
> 
> What possesed you to move to Spokane? Most people spend the better part of a decade trying to get out of there(i.e. Me).



I did cut the metal with a 3.5 in circle bit and then built an MDF spacer out of 1/2 in- Really easy fit as far as back/front-spacing goes. Probably still had 3/4-1in backspacing and 1/2-3/4 frontspacing... 

As for the move, i was born in this ****hole called yakima and being military I tried to get close to home as my dad was nearing death... if it wasn't for that I would have stayed in CO forever. Part time at Car Toys and then at Ultimate Electronics had some major perks...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Bizarroterl said:


> Any progress?


 Yes- I have been playing w/ lots of different speakers and am currently messing w/ a ribbon tweet and a focal mid... until I get to the actual build I wont post much... i guess I am lazy


----------



## blazron22z (Jun 15, 2009)

looks great


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Center channel installed last night! Pics up soon... 

Haven't touched the tacoma in months, it appriciated the "action"

May be changing from my 3-way up front to a 2-way in support of another vehicle... 

"SPL like" install comming up on a 1977 F150... Bucket seat converson... center consol w/2 12's and a total of 8'speakers providing the mids and highs... custom door panels and possibly dash.... just a showy install for those days I want it loud...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

crappy dirty cell phone teaser pic...








car is sounding very good- when I actually finish this I will get pics that show whats hiding behind door #1... now it will remain a mystery... Ideas of a finished beauty panel for this are constantly in my head... I plan for it to be factory looking and stealth... well maybe? a basic grey color match would probably be good enough for most...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I am almost certain that this is temporary... not sure I'm feeling it... I do have many other ideas though... not bad for 30 mins work.


----------



## setite (Nov 23, 2010)

Installs like this make me sad. There is an attention to detail and cleanliness I will never achieve. That's not even considering the fact I will never fabricate anything.


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

Considering I'm about to start an install on my '05 Tacoma... I have many questions.

Beautiful install... now how about making a few things for me?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm pumped! I just ordered 2-SWR-T10's! I'll post pics when they are installed as well as feed back-


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

The subs are in and have seen about 12 hr's of play time- I can say I've finally found the right match for my tacoma... My only issues are now that I've found something that works I'm considering tearing out my whole install and doing a setup w/ 3 or 4 tens and adding another PDX 1.1000 and swapping my PDX 2.150 w/ another 4.150 and taking out the Xtant 1.1...

To fit all that equipment and get proper airspace and the sound i'm after would truly test my install abilities and paitence... but would it be worth it?

Keep in mind I bought this truck with the intentions of ditching the rear seats and doing 8-12, 12's with a total of 5 PDX series amps... my wife squashed that idea... she'd let me do pretty much anything as long as the rear seats were kept in the vehicle. Since this is now her car I am not sure I care to put work into it that only I would enjoy.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

My truck was rewarded today with some Audison Voce 3.0's and 1.1's... All I can say right now is wow... My polyglass v2 slim 4's don't even get close to touching the little 3's and the clean, detailed sound coming from the tweet is well, I'm a bit lost for words


----------



## screamatamonkey (May 15, 2009)

TheDavel said:


> My truck was rewarded today with some Audison Voce 3.0's and 1.1's... All I can say right now is wow... My polyglass v2 slim 4's don't even get close to touching the little 3's and the clean, detailed sound coming from the tweet is well, I'm a bit lost for words


Nice! Got any pics? Those speakers are freakin' sexy!


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Love those speakers.. To bad Audison got rid of that line.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

TheDavel said:


> I did cut the metal with a 3.5 in circle bit and then built an MDF spacer out of 1/2 in- Really easy fit as far as back/front-spacing goes. Probably still had 3/4-1in backspacing and 1/2-3/4 frontspacing...
> 
> As for the move, i was born in this ****hole called yakima and being military I tried to get close to home as my dad was nearing death... if it wasn't for that I would have stayed in CO forever. Part time at Car Toys and then at Ultimate Electronics had some major perks...


Sorry, I know this is an old thread. 

So you basically created another opening in the door for the magnet on the mid to fit in? I'm "this" close to picking up an 09 Taco and that would be perfect for my Quart mids.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

That's correct... I could email you an outline of my templates if you'd like...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That would be great! My email address is in my profile. PM me if you can't find it. 

Thanks!


----------



## sdavis76 (Mar 28, 2010)

can u email me those templates as well thanks. [email protected]


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Sent to both members-


----------



## sdavis76 (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks !


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I got it as well. Now I just need the truck to use it on.


----------



## Project_dog (May 25, 2008)

Super clean!!!


----------



## Buckster (Jul 3, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I have been searching for something like this to support my tundra build. I have been told by many installers that woofers will not fit behind the seat and that I would have to install 2 10's or 1 12 under the passengers seat on the drivers side. If anyone is willing to share some more of the details of the install I would appreciate it. I am looking at running 1 12 inch Helix espirit. This is a very impressive install.


----------

